# My 2016 LE2 intake



## MoneyMikeF (Nov 23, 2016)

Looks good! How did you do it? What parts did you use?


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks! I used the Spectre mass air flow adapter tube and medium size air filter from the parts store. I was dubious about the plastic part, but the thing is way more tough than I would have guessed. It comes with three different sensor adapter plates for different makes. I think it was the mazda plate i used, the big square one to have room for the big wide sensor on this car and so the sensor screw holes lined up with the holes on the plate. Lined the sensor up in the center of the plate and cut out a hole to insert the sensor through. Then my friend got bored and took over. He scribed the square base of the sensor onto the plate so that it would go down into the plate up to the green o-ring. He realized that the screw holes on the sensor wouldn't line up with the adapter plate holes, so he got two longer screws and made small pilot holes through the plate and tube. Then we used a bench grinder to flatten out the lip around the hole in the sensor tube on two sides so the gasket would seal tight between them. Cut out a little plastic on the tube so the sensor would go in, and after a few more adjustments with the Dremel, had a tight seal all around the sensor. I decided to leave the bottom half of the air box in to support the air filter, to prevent water water from splashing up from around the engine, and to catch some of the cooler air blowing in the grill. Clamped it on and took off! An hour and a half and forty bucks, and now my car accelerates much better and sounds totally awesome


----------



## MoneyMikeF (Nov 23, 2016)

Sounds like a lot of work but totally worth it. Going to have to do this myself. Got a sound clip?


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

Not yet. I can get one on my lunch break.


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

How can I upload a video clip?


----------



## MoneyMikeF (Nov 23, 2016)

You can upload it to Facebook or Youtube and then in the reply box on here there's an insert video button


----------



## KansasKid (Dec 19, 2015)

Saint Nick said:


> Thanks! I used the Spectre mass air flow adapter tube and medium size air filter from the parts store.


Which Spectre MAFS Adapter did you use? I tried a Spectre 87051 MAFS adapter today, and the Bosch MAFS that came with my 2011 Cruze Eco wouldn't fit in the MAFS mounting hole on the side of the pipe, even with the black plastic manufacture specific mounting plates taken off. 

Did you use the Spectre 9405 MAFS adapter and then you STILL had to bore out the mounting plate to get it to work? I don't have the tools for that.


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

None of them would fit, I still had to cut it out. Used a drill with a cutting bit. It was pretty easy.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone who does this mod, make sure to pull neg battery cable to reset the MAF system/sensor so your car runs properly when you start it up with the new intake on. Just unplugging the MAF sensor is not sufficient.


----------



## KansasKid (Dec 19, 2015)

Saint Nick said:


> None of them would fit, I still had to cut it out. Used a drill with a cutting bit. It was pretty easy.


Ok. But did you have to expand the hole on the side the pipe, or just one of the plastic plates? The issue I ran into with the other adapter was I couldn't even stick the MAFS in the hole on the side w/out a plastic plate.


----------



## Saint Nick (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes, I had to widen the pipe also. I removed the negative cable before I installed it. I forgot to mention that


----------

